

Airpair's fast growing pair programming community - ericz
http://www.airpair.com/pair-programming/our-future

======
mioffe
Ohh sweet! Super psyched to see us on the front page of HN.

We are looking for as many folks who love pair programming as possible. So if
pair programming is your thing, please consider applying to be an expert here:

www.airpair.com/be-an-expert

Let me know if you have any questions about AirPair.

Cheers,

Maksim AirPair co-founder

~~~
astrodust
What does it cost and what does it pay? It's not all that clear on the site.

Also looks like you need a favicon.

~~~
focusaurus
It's set up as a marketplace where experts can have ballpark hourly rates and
clients can also offer a specific rate for a given request. Then a mutually
agreed upon amount (could be zero on up through top-dollar market rates) can
be negotiated. As an expert you can decide "I always want $X/hour" if you like
or you can do it case-by-case. Same thing as a client, you can specify in the
request an amount you are offering and let experts take it or leave it.

------
Permit
Are there any experts beyond:
[http://www.airpair.com/experts](http://www.airpair.com/experts) ?

I'm working on a C# extension to Visual Studio and some of the interfaces I've
come across have little (or no) documentation on MSDN. I'd love to get in
touch with an expert who works on Visual Studio extensions or works directly
on Visual Studio at Microsoft.

Do you often find new experts? I'd love to pay for someone to help me with
this particular problem.

~~~
mioffe
Definitely! We have almost 1,000 pre-screened and thoroughly vetted experts in
our network already.

For C#/Visual Studio/.NET, we have some really awesome experts. Related -
check out Peder Rice's post [http://www.airpair.com/.net/expert-help-peder-
rice](http://www.airpair.com/.net/expert-help-peder-rice)

If you'd like to get one on one help with C#/Visual Studio, please fill out a
request form here: www.airpair.com/find-an-expert

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Cheers,

Maksim

~~~
do-it-good
Your site is extremely slow. Maybe you need some expert help ;-)

Sign in with Google? Yeah, why not. Sign in with NSA?

Sounds like a good idea, the guys from techzing were trying to build something
similar. I can really use a CSS expert right now to polish my web site. Any
alternatives to airpair.com outhere?

------
jenkinsj
I'm enamored with this service. I use google hangout to pair program all the
time, but I love the idea of finding people on Github to video conference for
rapid problem solving.

------
barbchavez
Isn't this what Plural Sight does? For 20$ a MONTH?

I've used Plural Sight videos and their supporting code download for learing
C#, Design Patterns, Algorithms, Interviewing Questions, Android programming,
the complete works.

(Disclaimer: I have no relation with Plural Sight or their employees. Just
think their products are awesome, and let you learn at your own pace, and have
everything that this pair programming site seems to offer, for a fraction of
the cost.)

~~~
mioffe
Not familiar with Plural Sight, but our service connects customers with tech
experts over video and screen sharing for hours at a time. The AirPair experts
range from senior software engineers with specialty in certain tech (Rails,
JavaScript, .NET, Oracle, etc, etc) who are also great mentors to thought
leaders in their domains (e.g., core AngularJS committers).

These experts help customers ramp up on new tech and solve complex problems
via pair programming and real time help.

Let us know if you have any other questions.

Maksim AirPair co-founder

------
scottmcleod
I smell a super success and acquisition

------
picsoung
Would be very helpful in a team where most of the people are working remotely.
Great job !

~~~
mioffe
For sure! We've had quite a bit of success there already.

-Maksim

------
thenomad
Do you guys have experts in graphics coding?

I may be needing to program a bidirectional path tracer in the near future,
and it'd be awesome to get up to speed by pairing with an experienced coder in
that domain on that.

~~~
jkresner
We've done a request for Divshot
([http://www.divshot.com/](http://www.divshot.com/))?

Can you be more specific about which framework you need help with. We will
connect you with someone who has the tech you want to work with =>
[http://www.airpair.com/find-an-expert](http://www.airpair.com/find-an-expert)

~~~
thenomad
I'd be needing to use either CUDA or OptiX, working on a bidirectional path
tracer at least initially:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_tracing#Bidirectional_path...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_tracing#Bidirectional_path_tracing)

------
fcanela
Feedback: It is necessary to set company name/description mandatory for sign
up? I have no company yet and I plan to use your service for different
projects.

~~~
fcanela
I have just discovered that the sign up process is a pair request too, I
though that one thing was registering an account and another one asking for
pair.

~~~
jkresner
To apply as an expert => [http://www.airpair.com/be-an-
expert](http://www.airpair.com/be-an-expert)

To ask for help => [http://www.airpair.com/find-an-
expert](http://www.airpair.com/find-an-expert)

------
fcanela
There is any way to sign up using a simple email address instead of a Google
account?

BTW: I love the idea. I am going to try it.

~~~
jkresner
Presently no, as we use google hangouts to do most of the video chat. We have
plans for our enterprise clients to provide straight email sign up in the
future.

------
joemellin
Great support for me as I am learning RoR :)

------
warmfuzzykitten
McAfee is tagging airpair.com as pornography inside our company firewall.
Might want to fix that.

------
peteforde
This looks like a great concept, but I'm disappointed to see that out of 40
people available to work with, only one person is a woman.

Surely there's an opportunity to aim higher here? There's many smart female
coders that would probably love to be involved in something like this.

~~~
rrouse
Are you also disappointed that there aren't any transgendered experts listed?

Diversity is great, yes, but can we please stop suggesting that there is
sexism happening here?

~~~
peteforde
I didn't mention sexism or imply gender prejudice, because I don't believe
that's what happened here.

I ran this by a female developer for sanity checking, and I like what she came
back with: "Transgendered people don't make up 50% of the population. Women
do. Female software developers make up 18% of the industry, so if you're not
getting 18% women interested in working for/with you, you have a communication
problem."

For the record, I have no idea how many of the people on their roster identify
as transgendered, and neither do you.

~~~
rrouse
Edit: This is my complete misreading of the situation. I genuinely apologize.

------
lewko
This looks awesome. Now I just need to wait until I get stuck.

------
derwiki
Congrats on the early success. Time to spin up more dynos ;-)

~~~
mioffe
Haha, done! :)

Maksim

------
mamcx
This is too for spanish people? Or only english?

~~~
jkresner
We have quite a few spanish speaking experts like Felipe Lima
[https://github.com/felipecsl](https://github.com/felipecsl)

We're also in discussions with a partner in Brazil to get some Portuguese
experts.

Jonathon, AirPair Cofounder

~~~
mamcx
Is possible to pick based in language? So, If I join, could help only in
spanish?

~~~
jkresner
We will support listing languages you speak on profiles soon.

Jonathon, AirPair Cofounder

------
fallingmeat
i think I broke it...

~~~
jkresner
We just scaled from 1-10 dynos. Hopefully fully up now cheers.

Jonathon AirPair Cofounder

~~~
huragok
OAuth callback from GitHub fails :(

~~~
jkresner
Please contact us at team at airpair so we can diagnose - it is working for
others people.

------
31reasons
Great idea.

